
Can Bird build a better scooter before it runs out of cash? - microdrum
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-bird-scooters-money-profit-strategy-20190505-story.html
======
pergadad
> Experimentation is the norm at start-ups, especially young ones. But moves
> that prioritize balance sheets over growth are more common in firms short on
> cash or those looking for an exit, either through acquisition or an initial
> public offering.

This really seems to be a uniquely American (and maybe Chinese?) approach. In
Europe you simply don't get the VC, but also the expectations are different -
if you're not clear on your plan to become profitable you won't get far.

As of now the scooter companies, like previously some ride sharing companies,
seem to be very unsustainable. Where I live at least 3 of them compete, and
it's become a real nuisance that scooters are badly parked or lying on the
floor and block sidewalks, making it difficult especially for the elderly,
disabled and parents with strollers to get around. Clarity on the traffic
rules seem to be low - I've seen plenty of risky riding on streets, sidewalks
and bike lanes and 2 scooter-caused accidents up close in just a few monts.

One region has introduced fines for companies and riders for bad parking, but
I've yet to hear about any actual enforcement. More legislation I'm sure will
follow.

------
mruts
On Venice Beach I was walking a year ago and surprised by the animosity of the
“regulars” (venice bums mostly) toward Bird scooters. Knocking them over,
throwing them in the street, I even saw one guy through one into the ocean.

I was a surprised by the vitrol. I rode one for 30 minutes and it was fun.
Maybe the locals feel it is for tourists and was including them? I’m not sure,
but I was considerably saddened by what I saw. “This is why we can’t have nice
things.”

~~~
cafard
I see them around Washington, and it appears that the riders are having a good
time. Certainly many of the riders are tourists, but so are many of the
pedestrians.

I do find it obnoxious to encounter them left on the sidewalk or beside a bike
trail.

------
leshokunin
Good luck making the unit economics work. I can't imagine that people would
respond well to a price hike in general, but in a market this saturated, any
competitor will be happy to undercut them. The key here is that they're
running out of cash, so any player who can last longer will have a better shot
to make the business model work.

~~~
mamon
There really isn’t a good solution here: poor quality scooters will break
fast, good quality scooters will get stolen more often. And there probably
never be a safety lock good enough to prevent that.

~~~
robocat
> good quality scooters will get stolen more often. And there probably never
> be a safety lock good enough to prevent that.

I wonder if they could just make the electronics too costly to replace? Use a
five phase brushless motor. Have ten different paired versions of drive
electronics and motor, and no way to tell which is which without the right app
to query the electronics. Cell packs with built in DRM.

Basically come up with ways that make it difficult to easily/reliably replace
the main drive electronics.

